# Using Lyft amp is illegal in San Francisco



## New-Member (May 7, 2019)

According to SFPD, or one particular officer anyway, the Lyft amp is illegal, presumably because CA doesn't allow cars to display red lights in front.


----------



## Moving_Target (May 6, 2019)

Not just San Francisco my friend. My market (NY/NJ) also prohibit ANY light displayed forward, other than white or amber. NJ further has a rule of nothing affixed to dashboard, or front windshield, with the 2 exceptions being an EZPass tag, or a handicap placard (not in motion).

They don’t enforce it....until they do. That’s when all the people complain about getting the summons for it, when it’s been illegal for years.....


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

It's illegal, although most cops don't bother enforcing it.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

not allowed to have front facing lights through windshield while car is in motion


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

How bout the joy they feel when as I pass them 2 blocks from my pax, and my Uber beacon turned pinkish red at first, then blue..


This is before I chucked it out the window in a fit of rage later...


----------



## help me (Apr 27, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> It's illegal, although most cops don't bother enforcing it.


Why would that be?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

help me said:


> Why would that be?


It emits certain colors of lights that would resemble emergency response vehicles.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Can you have these lights on the sides? Like the rear triangle glass?


----------



## Gandler (Jan 27, 2019)

If you read the regulations of vehicle lighting, it is illegal in most states, the blue alone could classify it as an unauthorized Emergency light. 

That being said, I have never heard of anyone being ticketed for it.


----------



## Christina Green (Jan 27, 2019)

Illegal in Maryland too. I’ve only turned on light when stopped -pulled over and waiting fir PAX uber -white. I turn it off before I resume ride.


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

I find those pink, red and blue signs gay


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Moving_Target said:


> Not just San Francisco my friend. My market (NY/NJ) also prohibit ANY light displayed forward, other than white or amber. NJ further has a rule of nothing affixed to dashboard, or front windshield, with the 2 exceptions being an EZPass tag, or a handicap placard (not in motion).
> 
> They don't enforce it....until they do. That's when all the people complain about getting the summons for it, when it's been illegal for years.....


In most states, handicap placard must be taken down from your mirror when you operate the vehicle. Also, most sates do not allow you have any lighting that can be construed as impersonating LE.


----------



## Moving_Target (May 6, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> In most states, handicap placard must be taken down from your mirror when you operate the vehicle. Also, most sates do not allow you have any lighting that can be construed as impersonating LE.


Thanks for saying exactly what I did ?


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Moving_Target said:


> Thanks for saying exactly what I did ?


Apparently you don't know the meaning of "exactly". I bet you use the word "literally" a lot too.

You're welcome by the way.


----------



## Moving_Target (May 6, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> Apparently you don't know the meaning of "exactly". I bet you use the word "literally" a lot too.
> 
> You're welcome by the way.


Don't be pissy because you had nothing to add....no one expected anything different...literally (??) no one.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Moving_Target said:


> Don't be pissy because you had nothing to add....no one expected anything different...literally (??) no one.


Have a great day.


----------

